# Breaking Dawn Part Two!



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I adore Twilight! I know I am far too old lol but still I love it and I cannot wait to see BD Part 2 on Saturday with my BF 

I write my own stories based on Twilight - commonly named Fan Fiction.

If you fancy a read here is a link to my blog  http://mystories-kizzymouse.blogspot.co.uk/

I will be sad once the film ends, just like I was when the books ended, I think that is why I decided to write my own stories - I just didn't want it all to end! lol


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you enjoy the film? I loved it although was about to walk out I was so distraught with the 'twist' ending! Totally wasn't expecting it so was very relieved when it all came good ;-)


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep saw it last night and was glued to it. And cried up tell the twist and thought phew x x


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

I also loved it - and felt all emotional at the end when it showed Bella and Edward's moments over the years - aaaahhh I didn't want it to end!!!

Team Vampire all the way x


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant film! Oh gosh though, did you hear Aro's laugh..........it's all over YouTube if you missed it.....definitely worth a google!


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Edward Cullen yum yum


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Loved the twist! It was needed to bring action to the film   


I watched right to the end and wanted to cry cos it was last one!


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, I just have to get involved in this convo! I love love live twilight! I went and saw it on the first Saturday it was out. It is amazing! But I must admit, I am team Jacob........


Xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Not sure how true this is, but Lorraine Kelly said in her article in the paper (a few weeks ago) that Robert Pattinson said they are already filming a spin off. Also found this link 

http://screenrant.com/twilight-tv-show-sequels-reboot/

Would be great as long as it's to the standard of the other films  

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

My oh love these films and of course vampire diaries, she has all the films and books on kindle for her xmas prezzies


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

i really loved the films too, i havent read the books yet but they are on my list of books to read.


----------

